# white fuzz on plant leaves



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never experienced a white fuzzy thing growing on the leaves of plants. I did have something similar growing on my driftwood. Think it was more of a fungus and it went away after several weeks.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Tell us some water parameters...


----------



## celaeno (Dec 26, 2009)

ammonia/nitrite 0, pH 7.6


----------



## dtcbud (Jun 7, 2010)

*Is this a new tank?*

I experienced it in my tank at about the 2-wk mark. It went away either on its own or due to daily Excel dosing.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

increase co2 level and maintain constant or dose excel daily


----------

